# Awkward Hello



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 3, 2015)

I registered an account here last night and decided to sleep on it before doing anything else, and returned this afternoon to discover that my account had already been deleted. Not quite sure why that happened but I'm going to assume it's inactivity-related, so I'm forcing myself to post this here in an attempt to make sure it sticks this time. You generally won't be hearing a lot out of me. Over the last several years I've discovered I'm not really a message board type of person; I don't speak unless I feel I have something meaningful to say that hasn't already been said by someone else, which is rare.

To be perfectly blunt, I created an account specifically to get download access to posted files. I know, I hate to be That Person, but it is what it is. I'm a writer, and a gearhead, and an aviation nut, and a stickler for details, so I'm doing detailed aviation gearhead research for a story and scouring every resource I can find for technical information on WWII and Korean era combat aircraft; I've already downloaded probably half of the Avialogs library by now. (I don't want to go into too much detail but the story/script is about mercenary fighter pilots in an alternate 1953-1957, so.) The Technical subforum here seems to be such a resource, and a Pretty Dang Good one at that, judging by having found the complete technical manual for the Mikulin AM-42 engine. Like, _dang._ It'll probably take me a year to translate that but hey, still, jackpot! So unless anyone needs me, I'll be silently lurking the Tech subforum for the next several weeks/months/years and maybe occasionally popping up to ask for help finding old radio manuals or whatever.

Miscellaneous info about me: I'm an automotive drivetrain technician by formal education and have tinkered at various points with gunsmithing, computer science, and mechanical clock/watch repair, among other things. I took my first flying lesson at age 12 in a Luscombe 8A and also logged several hours in a Schweizer 300CB as a teenager, but getting enough time to get my certificate (for either fixed or rotary) has never financially been in the cards. I'm also a huge linguistics nerd and speak/understand/read/write some Japanese but not as well as I would like to, and time I don't spend studying aircraft is generally spent studying kanji.

Pleased to meet you, and よろしくお願いします。

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome from Canada. Not sure why your account was deleted. Feel free to jump into conversations when you feel like it. Always handy to have a spare Translator.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome to the site Mate. Our main Admin is still working on editing all issues of the forum script. Unfortuntely the recent changing of the forum server settings caused a couple of them that need to be edited and corrected. Your previous account was created with an error and I've decided to delete it as an invalid one in order to avoid the farther troubles with it. Glad the new one is free of it and you could set it properly. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks. No big deal, no harm no foul. I'm just glad I didn't lose access to my screen name or something like that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You'll soon enough find yourself trapped in here like us...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2015)

Howdy. If, in your travels, you know where I can get some .303 Brownings for a Hurricane, let me know.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2015)

Still searching for those .303s, CR? I thought your doctor told you about giving in to your fantasies?


Welcome to the forum Sea Monster!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep, Got 3 now. 9 to go.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome aboard.

Don't worry about Lucky. He does not bite. Just nibbles...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Apart from Sunday mornings, when he mainly slobbers ............... in Swedish !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Don't worry about Lucky. He does not bite. Just nibbles...



Aren't his booster shots due about now?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

I think they're due next week .................


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2015)

You'll scare him away, the first new pati....member for years! 
I only bit once, because they were touching my kits!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> You'll scare him away, the first new pati....member for years!
> I only bit once, because they were touching my kits!


They were touching you where?

And you just sat there and let them...didn't you?


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> You'll scare him away,



Her, actually, and I ain't too worried. I've been bitten plenty in the past and all my immunizations are up to date.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2015)

Careful chaps, we have to be polite(ish), as we have another of those female types aboard - about time Maria had some company, well done !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2015)

Does this mean that I'll have to.....watch my language now?


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 7, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bikerbabe seems to be one of the MIA, been a year since she's been here.




Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Bikerbabe seems to be one of the MIA, been a year since she's been here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see her regularly on FB, both in the ww2ac group and in my timeline activity...she just posted some stuff this morning (or evening for her) a little bit ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 15, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Don't worry about Lucky. He does not bite. Just nibbles...


Unless you cover your self in bacon fat.


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 15, 2015)

"God, that sounds like a horrid idea," I think to myself, and then five minutes later stumble across this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome to the asylum C.S.M.!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

Caspian Sea Monster said:


> "God, that sounds like a horrid idea," I think to myself, and then five minutes later stumble across this.



Eau d' Jan...


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2015)

Caspian Sea Monster said:


> "God, that sounds like a horrid idea," I think to myself, and then five minutes later stumble across this.



Lo and Behold, linked to that is this "Bacon Body wash": Bacon Body Wash

I think Jan will be in heaven, now...


----------



## at6 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think we scared her away.


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 23, 2015)

Nonsense. Huge windstorm hit the inland northwest and knocked our house off the grid; we've been without mains power and phone/DSL for six days. S'all fixed now though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2015)

I have some relatives up that way (Idaho) and they got caught up in that storm, too...they have a generator, so were ok but alot of people nearby were without power for quite a while.

Welcome back.


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks. We actually have a 30kW generator installation to keep the well, kitchen, furnaces, etc. running when things like this happen, so it wasn't a huge emergency for us, but six days without sweet, sweet internet access is aggravating. We actually should have had power back two days ago but the power company forgot to reconnect a jumper cable in one of the boxes after restringing a downed line. Apparently we've had phone since then too; it occurred to me to check this morning if we had a dial tone at the demarcation box, which we did, and I spent an hour trying to figure out what broke - apparently a surge during the storm smoked a choke coil on our DSL filter board. It'll need to be replaced but for right now I have it jumped with an alligator lead so that I can use the web.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2015)

lol...clever, but be careful, the clips wire are straight-through (little resistance), the coil has a predetermined range of resistance and could allow damage down-line if you have a brown-out or another surge.


----------



## Caspian Sea Monster (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm well aware of that, yes. I'll have the new board in within a couple days.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## at6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Welcome back. Glad to know that we didn't scare you off.


----------

